# Paint down to the plastic



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Hi

Noticed on the car today that some of the paint on the front bumper has come off somehow, maybe someone has reversed into it or knocked it maybe. It is not dented but I'm concerned that if I wash it then more paint will come away.

Please can you advise me of the simplest way to repair this. Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

touch up stick and carefully brush it over


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

Is there any brand to go for/avoid? I assume it is a universal white I can use or do I need to get one that matches the specific colour code of the paint?

Also, you mention brush it over - what do I use for this? Do I do it once the paint has dried?

Apologies for the novice questions


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I thing paint4u or something alont those lines do kits ... you want a paint and clear kit 

apply white in light coats until covered with brush supplied ( like nail varnish) let dry for 1 hr after last coat ...then brush 2 coats of clear allowing 15 mins between coats ... this will still be visable but will hopefully stop any lifting !

tommy


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks 

I've looked on their website and seem to have a lot of options so I will need to have a more detailed look later.

Thanks again


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Is this what i need?

https://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=6930

Thanks


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Hi

I've contacted the company and they have replied to say there is nothing they can provide to stop the rest of the pain peeling. I can get a touchup kit which is the one linked above but this would only cover it up and make it less noticeable as you have already mentioned. Only way to stop it from peeling is to get it resprayed. 

Does anyone know how much this is likely to cost?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

A smart repairer would be around ~£80ish I think.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thats not as much as i was expecting which is good. Thought it would be in the hundreds as assume would have to do the whole bumper. Does anyone know of anywhere in the West yorkshire area that they would recommend?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its true theres nothing anyone can sell you to stop the rest of the paint peeling

unless its blatently had an awefull spray job chances are the rest is fine , that spot just got bashed off on someones shopping trolley or a rock

some matched touch up paint carefully applied with a small quality paint brush will seal the fresh edges and stop it getting any worse , and disguise the damage from a distance


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks

I will get some quotes and see if worth getting it done professionally or if to touch it up. My concern is that when I pressure wash it the rest will start to come off.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it wont once sealed with touch up paint...but be carefull around until it then


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

If I was to get the touch up kit and see what that looks like after touching it up, will it make any difference if I then decide to get it resprayed? I wouldn;t have thought it does make a difference as I am sure they would sand it all off anyway wouldn't they?

I was just thinking might be better doing the cheaper option first before paying out for the expensive option


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

where you about?


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Im in bradford


----------

